# Know Your Chocolate



## GotGarlic (Feb 14, 2014)

> All chocolate starts with the cacao bean. From there, different processing, flavorings, ingredients, and percentages of cocoa solids and cocoa butter can produce chocolate of all sorts. Here’s a sampler of 12.



http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2014/02/12/chocolate-guide/


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 14, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> All chocolate starts with the cacao bean



I knew I had a vegetable for breakfast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 14, 2014)

Me too, Charlie!!! At snack time and for lunch...


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 14, 2014)

Great to know Lindor Truffles are a vegetable!  They were lunch.....


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 15, 2014)

If chocolate counts as one of my 5-a-day, does the gin and tonic I just drank count as another?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 15, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> If chocolate counts as one of my 5-a-day, does the gin and tonic I just drank count as another?



I always count my wine as a fistful of grapes ...


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 15, 2014)

Let's see.  A big fruit pod, a bunch of grapes, some tree bark, a citrus fruit wedge, and juniper berries.  Yup, all very healthy vegetables and /or fruits.  We're all doing good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 15, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> If chocolate counts as one of my 5-a-day, does the gin and tonic I just drank count as another?



Counts just as much as a cup of coffee or tea...


----------

